# Which Credit Card is the best in UAE



## Guddugee (Oct 15, 2014)

Which Credit card is best in UAE


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Guddugee said:


> Which Credit card is best in UAE


I love my CS Card! No annual fee, unbeatable discounts and I can use it all over the world. Accepted everywhere!





















































































































CC = Common Sense!


----------



## Magic_77 (Oct 7, 2014)

Depends what you are after. Citi bank have an all bells and whistles card that includes free golf, emirates silver membership, skywards points and other things, but it comes at a price of aed3000 per year

Emirates bank have an equivalent that is cheaper (aed1500) but the golf courses aren't as good (for dubai) and it's a bit more restrictive


----------

